# Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cooker



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi GIVEAWAY for Inkbird FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker has ended.

Thanks to everyone who entered!!The winner is 

 ravenclan
 

Please contact me to claim your prize!

We also support 10% off discount code： X5T542GD  plus 10% amazon page coupon  for friends, will SAVE $15.99!
Simply set temp and timer anywhere of wifi range to free yourself and make taste food with more nutrients and vitamins.You can keep monitoring even though you're not in kitchen!
https://amzn.to/2qJXo0s

Also the new waterproof Instant Read Meat Thermometer ITH-1P now in new product advertising period,the price is directly lower down to $15.99 Will back to regular price $25 soon.Don't miss it!!

————————————————————————————————————————————————

Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
*Rules: *
Reply this post,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Nov 11st* randomly.

*KEY feature*：
1.Wifi Connectivity
2.Easy to read & use screen
3. Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Phone App that provides recipes and allows you to monitor or modify your cook，both support Android and IOS！

 *We also support 10% off discount code： X5T542GD  plus 10% amazon page coupon  for friends, will SAVE $15.99!*


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 8, 2019)

Wow. Really cool giveaway. I'm  all in. Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 8, 2019)

Would love to try the Inkbird Sous Vide cooker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2019)

Well if it's as accurate as the therm I tested then I'd love to have one too!
Al


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 8, 2019)

Excellent giveaway!


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 8, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 8, 2019)

I would love to have one!!!


----------



## whtelk (Nov 8, 2019)

Please count me in! Thank you!


----------



## JJS (Nov 8, 2019)

I’m in, would love to try one


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

I'll jump in also. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 8, 2019)

In for sure!  Thanks for doing another amazing giveaway for the forum.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for posting! Great sponsor to give away so many of their amazing products to us and at discounts too!


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 8, 2019)

Im in! Been tossing around getting on in the last couple months and the Inkbird is the one im planning to get! Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
  for doing these great giveaways!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 8, 2019)

I am in as well!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2019)

I like wifi sous vide cooking! nice to be able to monitor cooks while away.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2019)

Generous offer! I’m in


----------



## udaman (Nov 8, 2019)

i would love to add it to my inkbird collection


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in loving these INKBIRD produts and their give aways.

Warren


----------



## HenryB277 (Nov 8, 2019)

In for the win


----------



## Steve H (Nov 8, 2019)

I would really like to get my hands on one of those! Awesome give away!!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 8, 2019)

Now THAT is what a GREAT sponsor does...support and encourage the community with products to enhance their experience and enjoyment. Bravo, Inkbird!


----------



## ristau5741 (Nov 8, 2019)

Splash!! 

I'm in


----------



## Woodzman (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 8, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 8, 2019)

Great deal I’m in!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2019)

Been wanting to try my hand at Sous Vide. Count me in!


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

I am in also.
? How big of a container do you need for this one.
Thank You 
Richie


----------



## billybob85 (Nov 8, 2019)

id like to get in please


----------



## chauf1974 (Nov 8, 2019)

I would love to try SV. Count me in


----------



## dunehopper (Nov 8, 2019)

I am interest, please count me in.


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 8, 2019)

Awesome giveaway 

 Inkbirdbbq
 !!! Love my inkbird 6 probe Thermometer I purchased a few months ago.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for another great giveaway.


----------



## bassman (Nov 8, 2019)

I would love to try one of those!  Nice complement to all three of my Inkbird thermometers.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd love one. Thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

Wow, the action never seems to stop from y'all.
Thanks for the chance, and please count me in.


----------



## xray (Nov 8, 2019)

Count me in! Thanks for all the giveaways and discounts that you do.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 8, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
> *Rules: *
> Reply this post,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Nov 11st* randomly.
> 
> ...


Nice prize. Thanks Inkbird. Count me in!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 8, 2019)

Sounds great, thanks !


----------



## mike243 (Nov 8, 2019)

outstanding company


----------



## eddiememphis (Nov 8, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Reply this post,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Nov 11st* randomly.



Is this for real?


----------



## tr1ple8 (Nov 9, 2019)

I need a sous vide in my life


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2019)

tropics said:


> I am in also.
> ? How big of a container do you need for this one.
> Thank You
> Richie




I think it says "Up to 4 Gallons".

Bear


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2019)

Please count me in as well, I know the perfect person to gift this to, they are an amazing cook and I'd really like to see what they could come up with while using SV machine.


----------



## S-met (Nov 9, 2019)

Wife might kill me if I bought a 3rd SV. But did I really buy it if I just so happened to win one? Sign me up.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Nov 9, 2019)

I would love to add one of these to my arsenal! Cool Giveaway!


----------



## dr k (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for the opportunity. I'm in.


----------



## JBPilot (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m in for it!


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I think it says "Up to 4 Gallons".
> 
> Bear


John Thank you I just found that.
Richie


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 9, 2019)

Please enter me in your generous give away.  
Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## kolesar75 (Nov 9, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
> *Rules: *
> Reply this post,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Nov 11st* randomly.
> 
> ...


You definitely have my attention.  Win or lose thanks for the giveaway


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 9, 2019)

Have always wanted an Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide Cooker!  

Great Giveaway and Thanks Inkbird!

Please count me in!

John


----------



## Mastercaster (Nov 9, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello everyone, Inkbird will give one FREE WIFI Sous Vide cooker here.
> *Rules: *
> Reply this post,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Nov 11st* randomly.
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice unit. I’m in.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks Inkbird!
Count me in


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2019)

yes...! Souse vide.... that's what I'm dying for....bring it on baby....I can handle it no mater how complicated it can get....


----------



## kruizer (Nov 10, 2019)

I am in if I may


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 10, 2019)

Simply awesome!!! Would love to have SV!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 11, 2019)

This time giveaway is ended. Thanks for participating. The winner is 

 ravenclan
.  Congrats!   Please contact me to claim your prize!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 11, 2019)

We also support 10% off discount code:*X5T542GD plus 10% amazon page coupon* for friends, will SAVE *$15.99*!
Simply set temp and timer anywhere of wifi range to free yourself and make taste food with more nutrients and vitamins.You can keep monitoring even though you're not in kitchen!
https://amzn.to/2qJXo0s


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 11, 2019)

Also the *new waterproof Instant Read Meat Thermometer ITH-1P *now in new product advertising period,the price is directly lower down to *$15.99 Will back to regular price $25 soon.Don't miss it!!*


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 11, 2019)

congrats  ravenclan


----------



## EaOutlaw1969 (Nov 11, 2019)

Congratulations to the winner, how about a review of the device once you get it?


----------



## Danno44 (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats 

 ravenclan
!


----------



## HenryB277 (Nov 11, 2019)

congrats to the winner


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats 

 ravenclan


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 11, 2019)

ravenclan, you are lucky one!  Congrats!


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the Congrats!!


----------

